# Inverted Bratwursts



## YT2095 (Jan 14, 2008)

does anyone know a way to prevent my Bratwurst sausages from splitting along the length and then flipping themselves inside-out?

they end up like a  close up of an over cooked Rice grain )( kinda shape.

they do it in the Oven on the rack and in a pan also.

oddly the Mini versions don`t do this nor do English sausages.


anyone?


----------



## Constance (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe you're cooking them too long.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 14, 2008)

I`m only doing what it says on the packet though


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2008)

Could it be a characteristic of that brand of brats?


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 14, 2008)

I boil (simmer) mine in beer first, with a little onion in it. 
They cook al the way thru, no splitting, 
Then they are just on the grill to get brown and crisp for a short time. Still no splitting because it's a short time. 
MMM I may have to go grill in the 5 degree weather today.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2008)

A guess.......Cooking to fast maybe?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 14, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> does anyone know a way to prevent my Bratwurst sausages from splitting along the length and then flipping themselves inside-out?
> 
> they end up like a  close up of an over cooked Rice grain )( kinda shape.
> 
> ...



Try pricking them with a fork before cooking, to release steam as they cook. HTH.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bob, I have no idea, I`v tried several different way (other than boiling) with these all with the same result.

Andy, I`m becoming increasingly of the opinion that this may indeed be the case!

Suzi, I may just try that! I have done the mini ones in beer before and they turn out nice, but if this happen to them again under water, then I fear they will be Entirely inedible!

GG, Good idea, although I was taught never to do this...

I think Logically what I should do is put 2 of them in the water with onions, 2 cooked as always and 2 cooked with fork holes in.

at least That way we shall have Something to eat should 1 or 2 of the experiments fail.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 14, 2008)

I usually boil them in plain water first sometimes even a day ahead then pop on the grill to a nice golden brown and have never had a problem with them splitting.  Also be sure the grill is not too hot either.   A nice slow roast on the grill is what is called for even if they are pre-cooked.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 14, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> GG, Good idea, although I was taught never to do this...



Were you told why not to do this?


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 14, 2008)

I was indeed told this, and several times by several sources.

apparently it Encourages the splitting like a ladder in stocking.
but non the less, I will indeed try 2 sausages using your idea, and lets face it, I can hardly make it any worse!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 14, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> I was indeed told this, and several times by several sources.
> 
> apparently it Encourages the splitting like a ladder in stocking.
> but non the less, I will indeed try 2 sausages using your idea, and lets face it, I can hardly make it any worse!



I'll be interested to hear how your experiment works out


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 14, 2008)

*I cook brats fairly often but NEVER prick them.  When you do that it releases the juices from the brats and dries them out.  I do the "simmer in beer and onion"  thing for about 10 minutes, then drop them on the bbq grill for another 10 minutes.  They come out juicy and never split. *

*  If you want to cook them indoors, use a grill pan or put them in a cast iron pan in the oven at 350 for about 20 minutes after simmering in beer.  The are fantastic and they won't split that way either.  I use Johnson's brats by the way.*


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 14, 2008)

well the sort I have here are by Dulano, I buy them from Lidls.

DQ, yeah, that`s along similar lines to what I was taught too, Never prick them, and So....
what I shall have to do is this, rather than do 2 the same way as I normally do them as a "control group" I`ll do those in Your way.

so now we have:

2x Pricked
2x just boiled 
2x boiled and then griddle pan

I don`t think I really need a control group in this particular experiment, since if I didn`t already Know what they will do, I would never have made this thread in the 1`st place


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't imagine sausage losing so much moisture (aka fat) from a few small holes that they would actually dry out. And if you google "how to prevent sausage from exploding" (without the quotes), there are a lot of sites whose directions include pricking with a fork, like this one: http://www.loussausage.com/wisbratwurst.html 

Must be close to dinnertime over there, YT


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 14, 2008)

yes, not long now 

another hour and a half roughly.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 14, 2008)

I've never had my brats split and cook them on the grill all the time, over LOW heat like already mentioned. And I roll them often. If I'm grilling hot dogs they will split and I like them that way, but they are cooked over high heat/much faster. I prick them if I'm boiling them because that's what mom always did. A split hot dog that has been boiled _does not_ look appetising.....
I'd say lower your heat and flip them more, YT.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 14, 2008)

Isn't that nice..... we can get YT to be our dinner Gunea pig before we even bother to start ours!!!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 14, 2008)

oh I dunno, a Good Hot-Dog will take both equally well, the last time I did them I was cooking for 50 people and had a whole bunch of them simmering away in beer and onions with Liquid smoke added.

never had a single complaint and loads came back for seconds!

as for the heat, I will not drop below a sustained 100c for Anyone when it comes to meat!
sorry and all that :P

edit:
Suzi, I`ll take the cam with me in case there are any Extraordinary results and post them in here also. it`s ok being told stuff etc... but it`s better to see Empirical evidence.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 14, 2008)

well I have news for everyone, they ALL Burst!

I will post pics in the morning showing the results, for Now I decided the grill pan to rescue them wasn`t doing the job fast enough and so they are All in the oven now, hopefully they will dry out a little 

oddly though, the ones that were done IN the oven alone but pricked all over Didn`t burst as badly as normal, they tended to burst everywhere at once leaving a reasonably uniform shape behind as there was no tension to invert them.

I`m with Andy here, I think it`s just the nature of these particular brats .


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 14, 2008)

I do exactly what suziq does and wow they end up great.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2008)

Let me ask a question. Why does it matter if they burst? I have sausages burst on me all the time. They are never dry and always taste great. Personally, I have no issue if they pop open. I kind of like it actually.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 14, 2008)

Just my two cents....I like it when they split.  Sometimes I cut them so they will.  I know...bad girl.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 14, 2008)

YT I think you are just buying faulty sausages.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Just my two cents....I like it when they split.  Sometimes I cut them so they will.  I know...bad girl.


Must be a MA thing


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 14, 2008)

GB said:


> Let me ask a question. Why does it matter if they burst? I have sausages burst on me all the time. They are never dry and always taste great. Personally, I have no issue if they pop open. I kind of like it actually.


 
Yeah....I'll stay away from that one. 

YT, I never had a brat or sausage split on me like you said.  I have had hot dogs and kielbasa do that though.  Maybe a slow simmer to loosen up the casing first then a minute or two to brown on a grill or skillet.  Do you know what type of casing is on them?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2008)

GB said:


> Must be a MA thing


 

Not entirely.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Not entirely.


It's a Middlesex county thing then


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 14, 2008)

I dont mind when mine split either it just happens


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 14, 2008)

Splitting is just natural as the juices flow, you must be cooking them too fast at too high a temperature, you are supposed to slow cook em! 
\
Your brats are not faulty!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know.... splitting just aint right. Not for brats or sausages that are entirely cased, even the ends. 
For one thing they don't fit in the bun as well. You also don't get that first juicy bite with hot juice burning your chin. And if splitting or holes in the casing were OK, then they wouldn't tell you to only use tongs, not a fork to pick them up and position.

I remember years ago somebody making hardboiled eggs and one had cracked with the egg leaching outside and cooking.... nobody reached for that one to eat because it just didn't look right   I'm sure it tasted the same though


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> For one thing they don't fit in the bun as well. You also don't get that first juicy bite with hot juice burning your chin. And if splitting or holes in the casing were OK, then they wouldn't tell you to only use tongs, not a fork to pick them up and position.


I have to completely disagree with just about everything here. I am not saying you are wrong for you, but these have not been my experiences at all. One that has split fits just as well in the bun for me as a non split one. Actually I think it works even better. If you put the split on top then you have a more level playing field to place any toppings you want without them rolling off onto the sides.

As for juice burning your chin, I fail to see what it splitting or not splitting has anything to do with that. I find that both ways juice pours out.

The reason that I can see for not using a fork to pick them up is because if they have not already split then puncturing it with a fork could send a jet of juice squirting up to burn you. That could be quite dangerous. If it happens on its own though then it has already released that pressure and the danger is past for the most part.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 14, 2008)

GB said:


> I have to completely disagree with just about everything here


 
Whooa there.... we apparently need a tongue in cheek emoticon


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe I am just not understanding what you are saying pacanis. Do you mean you really did not mean what you said? Not sure what the tongue in cheek emoticon would signify otherwise.

I am not saying that what you said is not true for you. I am sure it is or you would not have said it. I am just saying it is not true for me.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 14, 2008)

I think Jeekinz is on to something here.  YT, what type of casings are on your brats?  If I remember right, natural casings tend to split more than artificial casings.

When I first started cooking professionally, at a Cajun restaurant, we cooked Boudin as a sandwich or appetizer item.  If we left it on the grill for to long, especially on a hot spot, it would split.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 14, 2008)

I mentioned the casing thing, but deleted it cause I couldn't remember if my (Johnsonville) brats had casings. Anyhoo, I cook them on an indoor grill (w hasbrowns, onions & peppers) & never had a splitting problem. Here's the link again. Perhaps the cooking methods/timing/temp suggestions might help.

Johnsonville


----------



## pacanis (Jan 14, 2008)

I think we need to remember YT's querry.



YT2095 said:


> does anyone know a way to prevent my Bratwurst sausages from splitting along the length and then flipping themselves inside-out?


 
There's a big difference between a split..... and a split that turns your cylindrical piece of meat inside out, which basically doubles it in size, making it fit onto two slices of bread more easily than a brat bun. Maybe I'm misunderstanding him, but I'm thinking they appear butterflied, as if you slit them lengthwise with a knife and cooked them that way, which would not be the "preferred" method of serving them any more than the cracked egg I mentioned, or ripping a drumstick off of poultry and having most of the meat remain attached to the thigh. IMO.

GB, I meant most of what I said, but in jest.
Johnsonville has a light-hearted commercial about not breaking the skin while grilling their brats. I believe it is more for retaining the juices than safety concerns.
And generally speaking, yes, you could still burn your chin from the juices of a split brat, but everyone knows what the first bite of a cherry tomato is like (or even some fried chicken wings)... there's more juice and the release of pressure if the skin (casing) remains intact until that first piercing.

Maybe we're all just being too analytical of YT's brats or bangers or whatever they are


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2008)

here is the outcome, the forked brats:









not anywhere Near as bad as normal, I`d call that a result.

the boiled ones:




quite clearly exploded again, I took them all out and put them on the grill before they got inedible here:






pretty disgusting eh!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

YT those are much different looking brats than we have here. The meat is much darker and I bet the casing too. 
Maybe we need to find a true bratwurst maker from Germany, hand him the 2 different brats and throw in some of his, then start the experiment all over again, control groups and everything!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow..... the boiled ones look like your making some kind of sausage and onion soup  That's "inverted" all right.
Those are very different brats than the ones I find or that they sell around here. Probably truer to a real thing, but there doesn't appear to be much of a casing on them. It looks like it's shrinking right away.
Good luck dude!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2008)

these are the culprits top right: LIDL-Dulano - Sausages and Salami

I have tried all the other sausages on that site too, they`re all great, but those brat Do Invert, the others are just fine.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2008)

YT, can you get Johnsonville's there?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2008)

The pictures confirm you shouldn't boil them.  The forked ones looked a lot better.  When I cook brats (a different brand) I just grill them slowly to cook them through and they end up nicely browned all around.  If there is a small crack or two in the casing, I don;t care.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2008)

well it would seem that Contrary to what I was taught for cooking sausages, that Pricking these type all over Does seem to be the best method, splitting all over does leave the overall shape more uniform.

Jeekz, I have no idea mate, I`v certainly not Seen any here, Local anyway.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2008)

The casing is definately the problem.  A good butcher should have some home made brats or try a different brand.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you sure you weren't trying to make these? 

octopus hot dogs 

Looks like you overcooked (over boiled) 'em. I only prick hot dogs if I cook them in the microwave. Also, were they defrosted (previously frozen)? Did you check out the link I posted for Johnsonville? I'd go with another brand.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2008)

Amy, I did check out the link but since I`m in the UK....
yes they were frozen once, but defrosted totally.
the only problem with another brand is that Bratwurst isn`t Too readily available where I am, I know of 2 places, but only One does the larger types like these.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe we should all pitch in and ship him some Johnsonvilles!!!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 15, 2008)

I prefer handmade sausages and brats, but never do I turn down any well made fresh sausage.

YT those do appear different from the US style ones, have you tried slow cooking them at a lower temp?


----------



## *amy* (Jan 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Maybe we should all pitch in and ship him some Johnsonvilles!!!!


 
I agree, suziquzie. Looking at the pic, again, a fork standing upright in the brat kinda concerns me. But, going by experience with brats from US.  I probably would seek out brats from another source.

here is the outcome, the forked brats:


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2008)

That happens to be my Very own Personal eating fork and it`s solid silver thank you very much!

I`ll have nothing bad said about it 



BBQ Mikey said:


> I prefer handmade sausages



yeah, I`m a sausage in hand kinda guy too


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 15, 2008)

I think we've taken this thread too far


----------



## allwellbeing (Jan 27, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I boil (simmer) mine in beer first, with a little onion in it.
> They cook al the way thru, no splitting,
> Then they are just on the grill to get brown and crisp for a short time. Still no splitting because it's a short time.
> MMM I may have to go grill in the 5 degree weather today.



That sounds good!


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 3, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> here is the outcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! LOL! Get yourself some Johnsonville Brats. They are the standard by which all other brats are measured.

I cook them through in 2:1 water:beer with a generous amount of coarsely chopped onions. Then I put them on a hot grill until the outside is cooked like I want them.

Don't worry about the ends splitting a little, because if there is some of that fat isn't released you are looking at some severe burns when you take your first bite...


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 6, 2009)

RobsanX said:


> OMG! LOL! Get yourself some Johnsonville Brats. They are the standard by which all other brats are measured.
> 
> I cook them through in 2:1 water:beer with a generous amount of coarsely chopped onions. Then I put them on a hot grill until the outside is cooked like I want them.
> 
> Don't worry about the ends splitting a little, because if there is some of that fat isn't released you are looking at some severe burns when you take your first bite...



*I have to go along with you all the way on this one.  I too am a Johnsonville Fan.  I think they make about the best  store-bought brats anywhere.  And I cook  mine in beer and onions too.  Fifteen minutes in the beer then slowly on the grill.  By the time they reach the grill they are cooked almost all the way through so you only need a few minutes on the bbq grill to get them to brown.  Too long on the grill will make them pop.   And NEVER pierce them when you cook them, you release all those juices.   Great!  Now I gotta make brats or I'll think about them for  a week.*


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2009)

I think YT and I PM'd back and fourth on this.  Johnsonville does not ship to Europe.  I was going to send him some, but Dry Ice+FAA=Pain in the Butt.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

Johnsonville were my favorite brats for a very long time too, then I found a butcher close by that made some that are out of this world! I also noticed that his casings were open at the ends and they never split open.
I still get Johnsonville brats on occasion, but if budget allows I go with the ones from the butcher.
I am thinking YT is having a casing problem, the casing is weak and can't stand up to the internal expansion. Also in my experience the best ones split a little as they cook letting some juice out but not all of it so they don't dry out.
If I do have one that doesn't split open or let some of the fat out as it cooks, I will poke it with a fork to encourage it.
Again, I don't want all of the fat out, just some so it doesn't threaten to explode on me LOL.
And yea, watch that first bite LOL.


----------

